# Why it is great to be man



## Twin Fist (Apr 3, 2009)

list reasons you are glad you are a male:

I'll start

The whole world is a potential urinal.....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank God I'm a Man - From Shock Treatment, the movie


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> The whole world is a potential urinal.....



Well, that's the big one right there.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 3, 2009)

Because otherwise, I'd be a lesbian.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2009)

ya know.....TF and Bill got 2 of the big ones.


here's a 3rd: Cuz you can fart, and it's funny.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 3, 2009)

Scratching where it itches and when it itches is high on my list.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> ya know.....TF and Bill got 2 of the big ones.



Trust me, I have a big one too.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 3, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Trust me, I have a big one too.


 Will manpanties support that?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, I for one, am glad I'm a woman. But I will say, at least you men can wear a white t-shirt to a waterpark.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, we are glad you are a woman too, *JT* - otherwise a lot of us would be having issues with what is often termed 'our sexuality' 

Also, on the waterpark/teashirt issue, women so can too wear such apparel at such places; indeed it is to be actively encouraged ... what? :idunno: :angel:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 3, 2009)

So can you, Pam... just call me before you go. :angel:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Well, so can women; indeed it is to be actively encouraged ... what? :shrugs: :angel:


 We cross posted, Mark.  Great minds and all that.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 3, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> list reasons you are glad you are a male:


 
I get to be a dad.....


----------



## dnovice (Apr 3, 2009)

... so i can be me. A pimp. i kid i kid. no i not. ;-)


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, come on now, I couldn't very well be "Andy Moynihan" if I were not first a man, now could I?

Which would be a tragedy in itself for the world indeed....no Andy Moynihan....I shudder to think......


----------



## breeno (Apr 3, 2009)

We don't have to cook


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 3, 2009)

breeno said:


> We don't have to cook


 hey I'm a bachelor and guess what? 

I happen to like my own cooking... so do quite a few other people... hmm... should've been a chef


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 3, 2009)

Aye, maybe it's because I'm from a different culture but I hope that this is a universal - chaps, being able to cook is just as important to your survival (and, in the long, term reproductve success) as being able to shoot a gun and no less 'manly'. 

Indeed, whilst some women may be impressed by your skill on the shooting range, more will be impressed by your skill with the pans and oven . Of course, my cooking tends more to deadly Phal curries rather than crepes suzette but you can't have everything .


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, maybe it's because I'm from a different culture but I hope that this is a universal - chaps, being able to cook is just as important to your survival



???Don't you guys have pizza delivery over there?


----------



## breeno (Apr 3, 2009)

arnisador said:


> ???Don't you guys have pizza delivery over there?



Haha, gold.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 4, 2009)

We get away with a lot of socially unacceptable behavior, and blame it on guys will be guys thing. And what about the dirty old man handle. Now that covers a lot of missed steps indeed.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 4, 2009)

i'm looking forward to be a dirty old man.  right now i'm dirty & approaching middle age, which gives the false impression that i'll someday grow out of it.  i'd just as soon get that notion out of the way.

jf


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 4, 2009)

arnisador said:


> ???Don't you guys have pizza delivery over there?


 
:lol:  He shoots ... he scores!!! .


----------



## elder999 (Apr 4, 2009)

breeno said:


> We don't have to cook


 


arnisador said:


> ???Don't you guys have pizza delivery over there?


 



elder999 said:


> I get to be a dad.....


 
Ya know.....my dad was an only child, of a different age, when children really were "seen and not heard." This made him have some pretty selfish tendencies. He also had a career that spanned a lot of different jobs, from cook on the trans-Canadian railway to sailor to Episcopal priest to college professor to psychologist. This multi-path career thing, and sailing are something of family traditions, as near as I can tell....:lol:

Anyway.....

He'd get up in the morning, and make these wonderful breakfasts-eggs, and bacon, sausage and potatos, wonderful biscuits (no, not "crackers," or "cookies", Mark:these things, which look like this-don't use that recipe though, use the first one....)usually just enough for himself, though on holidays he'd often cook breakfast for the whole family. On one particular Saturday  morning-I must have been 8, because we'd moved out of the city-I got up to that bacon and potato smell in the house, and came downstairs to find dad eating breakfast...

_Can I have some?_

_*No*, this is *mine*._ (Selfish tendencies, remember_?)_

_Where's mine?_

_Well, (pointing) *get that potato over there.....*_

And that's how I started to learn to cook.

Later, dad taught me to sew and mend my clothes-in part because we're sailors, and always have been. He also taught me to clean house, do laundry, and iron my clothes. At some point-I must have been 9, because it wasn't long after the breakfast thing, but I was cooking dinner on weekends by then-I asked him why I had to learn to do those things..

_Why do I have to learn to do these things? Isn't that what mom does?_ (Besides, at the time, go to school and work three nights a week as a nurse-this before becoming a shrink herself....)

_Because I don't want you thinking that's what a woman is for_

_What's a woman for?_

_When you know how to do all these things for yourself, maybe you'll have figured that out*...*_*...:lol:*

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to make breakfast for my wife, as I imagine my son is doing for his-it's Saturday, after all....:lol:

(My dad was a very, *very* wise man-miss him every day....)


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr. C, that's a wonderful story.  I too can cook and clean and sew and do all sorts of things that folks of a certain mental frame would consider "chick work".  I also have a wife and 3 daughters who are able to mow the lawn, use a chain saw and drive a 4x4 vehicle over some very tricky terrain.  I've never been one for pigeonholing folks into male/female jobs.


----------



## Raynac (Apr 4, 2009)

I can take off my shirt when im working and it gets too hot :uhyeah: although i don't that often, increased risk of sunstroke and such. i usually have a pretty good farmers tan by the end of the summer.

not bleeding once a month is pretty nice. 

not having to wake up early in the mornings just so i can look good. i can usually get that done quite quickly.

NO DIETING, argh that would drive me nuts, i think i would die. luckly for me being a slightly athletic 18 year old male ive still got a couple years of eating all the food I want before it catches up with me. my metabolism helps too, ive got friends who have gained 15-30 lbs since they have gotten here to college... i lost 5 lb

but the big one is that I get to have a woman as my partner. you ladies are great! seriously. stay just the way you are.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 4, 2009)

Breakfast at the Cuffee house-the wife, BTW, made that table of ours. Sorry, though, no pics of her in her pajamas, but, trust me, that's another reason I'm glad I'm a man.......eat your heart out....:lol:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 4, 2009)

Full English, that.  Proper breakfast for a man.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 4, 2009)

Benefits?

Wearing the same clothes days on end and nobody cares.
You can shave or not shave, doesnt matter
You can comb your hair, or not, doesnt matter
Can spend the whole day without wearing a shirt.  Go to the beach, go to the cafe after, then for a beer, all shirtless.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 4, 2009)

elder999 said:


> He'd get up in the morning, and make these wonderful breakfasts-eggs, and bacon, sausage and potatos, wonderful biscuits (no, not "crackers," or "cookies", Mark:these things, which look like this-don't use that recipe though, use the first one....)


 
Ah. I believe that they are much like what we call _scones_. Thanks for thinking to clarify for me :tup:. I actually did not know (or at least do not remember) what it was that you fellows over in the States referred to as _biscuits_.

I'm pleased to see in this thread so many of my compatriots being rightly proud of the fact that they have skills that certain mindsets would term 'womans work'.  I grew up the son of seamstress so, even though at that time schooling for me meant 'appropriate' classes in metalwork, plastics, carpentry, technical drawing etc, I am also a dab hand with a needle and thread.  It's come in handy on more than one occasion at seminars when peoples fabric based kit broke .


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 4, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Breakfast at the Cuffee house-the wife, BTW, made that table of ours. Sorry, though, no pics of her in her pajamas, but, trust me, that's another reason I'm glad I'm a man.......eat your heart out....:lol:



That looks delightfully delicious! And the table is absolutely beautiful. Your wife is quite talented. (and don't go there with that comment, lol! I'm being serious here.)  Sooooo....when can I come to your place for a meal?


----------



## elder999 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Full English, that. Proper breakfast for a man.


 

Rita-that's the wife-says I have to point out that I got up today, as I do every day, at 3:30 in the morning, fed the animals, journaled, prayed and did my calisthenics-then commenced with the Saturday housekeeping, which included that breakfast,just before 9 (haven't changed the thing in a while, the date's off as well....)...to be followed by the Saturday class in the barn, and a run with the dogs...and I won't eat again until supper this evening, except maybe some fruit and maybe popcorn..... Most mornings, I just have fruit, yogurt and maybe an egg or some peanut butter toast.....

But I'll make something like the same tomorrow morning, to be accompanied by my NY Times... and will probably hardly work out at all......:lol:



Jade Tigress said:


> That looks delightfully delicious! And the table is absolutely beautiful. Your wife is quite talented. (and don't go there with that comment, lol! I'm being serious here.)  Sooooo....when can I come to your place for a meal?


 
Drop a line when you're in New Mexico, maybe I'll be around.....and Rita says "thanks."


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 4, 2009)

A Man's A Man For A' That
- Robert Burns

    Is there for honest Poverty
    That hings his head, an' a' that;
    The coward slave-we pass him by,
    We dare be poor for a' that!
    For a' that, an' a' that.
    Our toils obscure an' a' that,
    The rank is but the guinea's stamp,
    The Man's the gowd for a' that.

    What though on hamely fare we dine,
    Wear hoddin grey, an' a that;
    Gie fools their silks, and knaves their wine;
    A Man's a Man for a' that:
    For a' that, and a' that,
    Their tinsel show, an' a' that;
    The honest man, tho' e'er sae poor,
    Is king o' men for a' that.

    Ye see yon birkie, ca'd a lord,
    Wha struts, an' stares, an' a' that;
    Tho' hundreds worship at his word,
    He's but a coof for a' that:
    For a' that, an' a' that,
    His ribband, star, an' a' that:
    The man o' independent mind
    He looks an' laughs at a' that.

    A prince can mak a belted knight,
    A marquis, duke, an' a' that;
    But an honest man's abon his might,
    Gude faith, he maunna fa' that!
    For a' that, an' a' that,
    Their dignities an' a' that;
    The pith o' sense, an' pride o' worth,
    Are higher rank than a' that.

    Then let us pray that come it may,
    (As come it will for a' that,)
    That Sense and Worth, o'er a' the earth,
    Shall bear the gree, an' a' that.
    For a' that, an' a' that,
    It's coming yet for a' that,
    That Man to Man, the world o'er,
    Shall brothers be for a' that.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 4, 2009)

Advantage of being a man? I can work a toilet seat all by myself. If it's up and I need it down,..._I can put it down._ And I don't feel the need to whine to anyone about it being up, either .


----------



## elder999 (Apr 4, 2009)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Advantage of being a man? I can work a toilet seat all by myself. If it's up and I need it down,..._I can put it down._ And I don't feel the need to whine to anyone about it being up, either .


 

I hear you. On the other hand, remember why she's there in the first place. It's a small thing-putting the seat down-and it let's her know that you're thinking about her. *That's muy importante!*,and key to maintaining a relationship with the opposite sex.  

Or, you could do like I did, and build a house with separate bathrooms, so you can leave _your_ seat any damn way you like.......:lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 4, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Or, you could do like I did, and build a house with separate bathrooms, so you can leave _your_ seat any damn way you like.......:lol:


 

Oh for the resources to do such a thing .

Mind you, I have to say that I only have to deal with this particular issue very rarely as my missus has superb tolerance for those minor irritations (much better than me).  I can count on the fingers of one finger the times this matter has come up.  

I believe my diplomatic (irony quotes required) response was "You need it down all the time, I need it up most of the time.  How hard is it to lower it when you need to?  After all, I have to raise it again when it comes to my turn.  Equality sometimes means more work for you too." ... something like that anyhow :angel:.

I never claimed to be a saint and always speak for the views of others than myself .


----------



## breeno (Apr 4, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh for the resources to do such a thing .
> 
> Mind you, I have to say that I only have to deal with this particular issue very rarely as my missus has superb tolerance for those minor irritations (much better than me).  I can count on the fingers of one finger the times this matter has come up.
> 
> ...



Much easier to flick the seat down than it is to use all that effort to lift it up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2009)

Why it's good to be a man....

Any tree is a bathroom....and we're not afraid to use it.


----------



## teekin (Apr 4, 2009)

Raynac said:


> ]I can take off my shirt when im working and it gets too hot :uhyeah: [/B]although i don't that often, increased risk of sunstroke and such. i usually have a pretty good farmers tan by the end of the summer.
> 
> not bleeding once a month is pretty nice.
> 
> ...



And I can't ? 
 lori


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 4, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> And I can't ?
> lori



Yeah, we think that's totally hot.


----------



## teekin (Apr 5, 2009)

I meant take my shirt off at work when I'm too hot! Ya'll need a cold shower, a hot massage, a little discipline or perhaps all three. ( I'd go for all 3)
lori


----------



## Tames D (Apr 5, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> I meant take my shirt off at work when I'm too hot! Ya'll need a cold shower, a hot massage, a little discipline or perhaps all three. ( I'd go for all 3)
> lori


 
Lori, 
Can you believe the filthy minds these guys have? 

I'll skip the cold shower but give me the hot massage with a little disipline. Uh, make that alot of disipline, yeah that's it, ALOT of disipline.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 5, 2009)

Taking off a sweatshirt is no more difficult then pulling it over your head and then putting your tshirt back in place.

With women it's a complex multi-step procedure to make sure that the tshirt stays in place the whole time.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 5, 2009)

Ever notice that the guys from jackass are, in fact, all guys?
Watched jackass2 last week.

One of the great things about being a guy is not having to explain _why _it is funny if someone gets launched in a shopping cart, and then his mate drops the garage door right before he exits.


----------



## teekin (Apr 5, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> Lori,
> Can you believe the filthy minds these guys have?
> 
> I'll skip the cold shower but give me the hot massage with a little disipline. *Uh, make that alot of disipline, yeah that's it, ALOT of disipline.*



Owwhhhhh,  I like the way you think. :angel:
lori


----------



## elder999 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> One of the great things about being a guy is not having to explain _why _it is funny if someone gets launched in a shopping cart, and then his mate drops the garage door right before he exits.


 
On the other hand, I've always said that the _Three Stooges_ were the perfect test foil for women: if she _likes_ the Stooges, then she's strictly for _recreation_, not cohabitation, and surely not procreation.

If she doesn't like the Stooges, then she's what passes for the human female version of sane, and you can proceed with further testing..... :lol:

(Of course, this only applies for *men* testing women as potential mates......:lol: )


----------



## Raynac (Apr 5, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> And I can't ?
> lori


  toche

i should have more specifically mentioned on hot summer days taking off the t-shirt/muscles shirt or in the ladies case a tanktop. 

as for you not being able to... well i guess if you and your coworkers were comfortable with it you would be able to walk around in a bra but you can't legally go bare chested... at least in most of canada I'm not sure about the other countrys in the world. there must be some places in the states where its legal and alot of places in europe.


----------



## teekin (Apr 6, 2009)

I was playing.:wink1: When it is 40C+ and we are a small crew I can strip off my coveralls down to a sports bra and shorts. ( and steel toe boots) The guys don't care ( well no one has complained yet)  and neither do I. This is a weekend or Friday kinda thing, when corporate isn't around and I'm dying of heat exhaustion. :angel:
lori


----------

